# ODIN usage question



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

If I load a full EH03 Odin archive into the bootloader file selection of Odin, will it only flash sbl.bin and boot.bin? Or do I obtain a brick?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

More than likely you will obtain a brick







what you need too do is extract the things you need from the tar and put it in Odin









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

That doesn't make sense. I would've thought that the application ODIN v1.83 would parse through the tarball and look for the applicable files to flash. Isn't that what it would do with a tarball that only contains the two files for the bootloader flash?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Odin is for exspets it doesn't have safety check so you need too put the files in the correct place

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

I haven't ever trued using the bootloader section. I would suggest only using PDA for tars and phone if you are just flashing a modem. But it does seem this phone is pretty resilient, if you try the bootloader section and it doesn't work out I doubt it would be unrecoverable.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea this phone will not brick no matter what I do lol but still I wouldn't want too go through the trouble of flashing back too stock just because I put the file in the section I wasn't suppose too

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

Flashing a tar that has sbl.bin and boot.bin in base directory should work. At any rate I use Heimdall on my Mac so may as well adopt it on PC.


----------

